
Ask HN: What sort of things do resume filters look for? - Phithagoras
Been curious about what kinds of methods resume filters use to make decisions. Anyone have knowledge&#x2F;experience designing a filter and can spill the beans?
======
loumf
If you are trying to get your resume through the filter:

1\. Keywords and keyword density are most of it (for humans or machines).
Neither are not good at synonyms -- use the keywords you see in the job-
description.

2\. Write a very specific cover-letter that matches your qualifications to the
job description explicitly. If you cannot write this letter (because you are
not a good match), apply to a different job (keywords matter here too).

3\. Get someone to proofread for readability and correctness -- a lot of
people screen out for stupid mistakes.

